# Colubrids > Hognose >  Nommed by a hog

## Trustthapo

Hey!
Anybody have experiences with Hognose feeding bites? My western, Atticus, latched onto my hand a half hour ago for no apparent reason and tried to, well, eat me. XDD
Well, this is all fine and dandy, except my hand has swollen up quite nicely where he decided to dig in. It was about three minutes before I could get the future pair of snakeskin boots off my hand(God bless credit cards), and have heard that the swelling isn't very fun. The itching I can live with, but it won't be very easy taking notes in any of my classes tomorrow with my writing hand being the size of a grapefruit, LOL.

TL;DR. What can I expect from a nasty Western Hognose bite?

----------


## ed4281

If the swelling is that bad go to the doctor and get a steroid injection, a hognose bite is like a bee sting each person will react differently.

----------


## smd58

Ive been bit a few time by my hogs, but i never had any kind of reaction. You may be sentive to it and if it gets worse a doctor trip my be in line, everyone reacts differntly.

----------


## Cody John Steele

You should be fine, as long as the swelling doesn't get out of control. I don't have a hognose, and I only know a small amount about them. But... I think most of the swelling and itching is only suppose to last around 72 hours or so.

Wish you luck!  :Smile:

----------


## anatess

Okay, just wondering... you let him latch on to you for 3 minutes just to see what would happen?    :Very Happy: 

Do you have allergies to ant bites, centipede bites, bee stings, etc.?  Then you might just want to go to the doctor and get that taken care of.  If not, then just wait it out and see how you feel by tomorrow.

----------


## kristan

I found this awhile ago when I had hogs:
http://www.herpnet.net/bite/

----------


## Trustthapo

Update!
It's been a little over 40 hours.
Within the first four hours, swelling went past the knuckles.
Went to the doc. Got an antibiotic and a steroid shot, and I am now on Staph Infection meds.
As of now, cold compressions have helped the swelling, as well as flexing the fingers. My arm and hand is a bit sore from the skin stretching as well as stretching of tendons, etc. Otherwise, it's just mild numbness. Had a fever of 99.something yesterday, but it went away quickly.




> Okay, just wondering... you let him latch on to you for 3 minutes just to see what would happen?
> 
> Do you have allergies to ant bites, centipede bites, bee stings, etc.? Then you might just want to go to the doctor and get that taken care of. If not, then just wait it out and see how you feel by tomorrow.


Snake bites never really bother me, so I(stupidly) took my sweet time trying to get him off, XD Usually, a whiff of beer or cold water makes my snakes let go, but Atticus went unfazed. 
Oddly enough, I don't react badly to any insect bites or stings, so I dunno why this got so icky. XDD

----------


## snakecharmer3638

All this talk and no pics  :Confused: 

come on.....  :Wink:

----------


## Trustthapo

> All this talk and no pics 
> 
> come on.....


I'll try to get a pic with my webcam; my point and shoot has been having problems with the lense lately.
Also starting to see the development of blisters under the skin. XD

----------


## Trustthapo

Here we go:
http://coastal-coyote.deviantart.com/art/Ouch-188926343
Sorry again for the crappy pics, but this was the best I could get with my webcam. :c

----------


## mainbutter

> I found this awhile ago when I had hogs:
> http://www.herpnet.net/bite/


This is always what I post when people ask about hoggie envenomations.  It sounds like the OP had a fairly similar reaction to the experience that the guy in the link had with a hoggie bite.

----------


## Skiploder

> Oddly enough, I don't react badly to any insect bites or stings, so I dunno why this got so icky. XDD


How you react (or don't react) to an insect bite/sting has no relation to the effects of being envenomated by a snake.

----------


## mommanessy247

ok trustthapo...you DO know that hognose's r mildly venomous right and that your little guy was trying to nail you with his fangs in the rear? you seem a little too casual about the whole deal if you knew it was trying to get some venom in you...i'm not putting you down or anything, please dont get upset by my post here, but i was just unsure if you r aware of their venom or not and then if so, despite it being so mild and generally of no major risk to us, wonder why you would take your time getting the snake off of your hand? have you been bit by your little guy before and there was no reaction that time so you werent worried of what effects that venom would have? i dunno, i'm just asking is all. 
good luck though, with the healing process and uh, be more careful next time, lol.  :Wink:

----------


## txherp

You can pour hot water or Listerine on the snake and is should let go quickly

----------


## ballpythonluvr

> You can pour hot water or Listerine on the snake and is should let go quickly


Wouldn't pouring hot water on the snake just burn it and cause it great injury?  I have heard of the Listerine before but never about using hot water.

----------


## Skiploder

> You can pour hot water or Listerine on the snake and is should let go quickly


Or, in the case of a small hognose, just pry it's mouth open.

----------

